
Ask HN: What are some untold facts about startups? - 8sigma
What are the dark sides?What are the harsh truths?Are start ups reliable as a career path?What is the reality behind all the hype around start ups?
======
brudgers
Altman's _Playbook_ is probably a popular reference:
[http://playbook.samaltman.com/](http://playbook.samaltman.com/)

